# Tubing Goshen Bay (Utah Lake)



## TubeDude (May 20, 2009)

*TubeBabe and I didn't wanna play with all the "amateurs" at all of the popular spots around Utah Lake, so we went to the Land (Water) of Goshen (Bay).

Water temps ranged from 64 early to just under 70 at one o'clock. White bass were in shallow water near reeds and rocks. Catfish were out in 6 to 7 feet of water. Some are moving in to shallower areas around Lincoln Beach and Bird Island. But we could not find any shallow.

I only fished for whities for a few minutes, and caught about a dozen. TubeBabe and I each caught 7 or 8 catfish. A few small 16"ers, but most around 22" - 24". Her biggest was 28" and mine was only 27".

We used small jigs and spinners for white bass and large chub minnows for the larger cats. Also used some white bass meat but caught only bullheads and smaller channels on it.

The water was almost clean and green. Should have been good for a walleye or two, but no hits on plastics or crankbaits.*


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

looks like a great time..too bad you didn't get into any walleye's but those cat's look real nice..I think Tubebabe could use at lease one more rod..that's awesome


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice Dude.... way to be!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh oh......TubeDude has_ now_ learned how to post pictures..... -)O(-

Good pics too!! Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## TubeDude (May 20, 2009)

.45 said:


> Oh oh......TubeDude has_ now_ learned how to post pictures..... -)O(-
> 
> Good pics too!! Thanks for sharing !!


*Yeah. Even an old dog can learn a new trick or two.

Piscatorial pornography...naked fish pictures.*


----------



## TubeDude (May 20, 2009)

FishMogul said:


> looks like a great time..too bad you didn't get into any walleye's but those cat's look real nice..I think Tubebabe could use at lease one more rod..that's awesome


*Probably a lot of folks on this forum that don't know much about me and my float tube fetish. Been doin' it over 50 years and have developed a whole lot of stuff to add on to my craft. I usually go out with five rods (in special PVC holders), a tool rack, sonar, fish basket, landing net, PFD and a buncha tackle. Of course TubeBabe's Fat Cat is also tricked out, but in pinks and purples.

Here are a couple of pics from the Utah Lake trip, showing our launching and beaching. You can see all the goodies...including my high back seat for the utmost in big guy comfort fishing.*


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

That highbacked seat looks great. You certainly know how to fish in comfort. Looks like you and TubeBabe got a lot of action. Glad to see you got to get out there together. Thanks for the fishporn. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice report TD!! Keep the good stuff coming. Your next thread must include a food picture! haha JK but I would love to see a few recipes of yours posted in the recipes sub forum!


----------



## TubeDude (May 20, 2009)

Nor-tah said:


> Nice report TD!! Keep the good stuff coming. Your next thread must include a food picture! haha JK but I would love to see a few recipes of yours posted in the recipes sub forum!


*As you know, I published a recipe book for Utah Fishies back in the 80's, to help folks learn more about catching, preparing and cooking the non-trout species...in a troutaholic state (Utah). I plan to completely redo that, with more recipes, and put it in the CD book form.

Just to get you started, here is that recipe for the Shrimp Rice Stuffing thing I told you about the other day. This is a great recipe for small fillets...perch, bluegill, white bass, etc.*


----------



## TubeDude (May 20, 2009)

REPETER said:


> That highbacked seat looks great. You certainly know how to fish in comfort. Looks like you and TubeBabe got a lot of action. Glad to see you got to get out there together. Thanks for the fishporn. :mrgreen:


*Thanks. Glad you like it. Not many modern tubes have seat backs high enough to provide support to the "big and tall" persuasion tubers...like myself. I have used quite a few different "mods" to improve comfort on the water.

Take it easy on the fishporn. No heavy breathing. It may not make you go blind but it is likely to affect your judgment of lengths and distances. Most fishermen seem to guess their fish dimensions much larger than they actually are. Fishporn does that to ya.*


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Pat, I am drooling over that food!! I need to make it soon. Some starvation walleye would be awesome for it. 8)


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

Tube Dude, I'm so glad to be able to read your reports here on UWN as opposed to BFT.. I love to see your tricked out tube!!! Very nice. Good job on the catfish beatdown.

Hounddog


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Great trip TD. I cant wait to try that recipe


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I love that you made it over here, I enjoy this format much better than BFT. Great pics Tubedude.


----------



## TubeDude (May 20, 2009)

*I feel the love.

Thanks for the warm welcome guys.*


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

TubeDude I have heard a lot of good things about you in the fishing community & you are respected. I can see why, you are a fisherman, engineer & chef . Thanks for the awesome post & pictures , your tube looks more comfortable than my lazy boy chair. :mrgreen: looking forward to more post. Tight lines


----------

